# another sizing question



## ukwill (Dec 24, 2008)

im looking to buy a giant tcr advanced 3 2010.
Just wondering about the framesize though.
Im 6'1'' and 18 yo so may grow a bit yet. What tcr frame sizes are people roughly my height riding?
the bike will be used for racing and sportives
thanks


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

As per Giant's website the Large should fit you


----------

